

Ask HN: Moving to Silicon Valley in one year - djsamson

I graduate college in one year with my bachelors in Business Administration.  I've held multiple business and some political internships and I plan on moving to the bay area and getting a job at a start-up in business development/marketing or sales. I've launched a couple start-ups so far that haven't been successful.<p>I'm nervous because I go to a state university and I'm not sure how competitive business positions are in the Bay area. What could I do now to prepare myself as far as finding the right position and transitioning from NY to the Bay Area?<p>Thank You
======
_pius
You may find Tristan's story inspirational.

[http://www.fastcompany.com/1794501/how-foursquare-tristan-
wa...](http://www.fastcompany.com/1794501/how-foursquare-tristan-walker-
dennis-crowley-naveen-selvadurai-business)

